# do you think fingerboarding is gay?



## CuBeOrDiE (Nov 8, 2009)

This is pretty random, but...

do you think that finger boarding is gay?

In case you've lived in your basement for the past few years and don't know what finger boarding is, it's basically skateboarding on miniature skateboards with your fingers.

Anyway, do you? I finger board sometimes, and most people say it's gay. What do you think?



thnx


----------



## KubeKid73 (Nov 8, 2009)

I just don't understand how it's so cool. I don't think it's gay though.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 8, 2009)

gay != bad
You just lost the little respect I had for you. Which was like negative. So now you're super-negative.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 8, 2009)

You should be careful about calling something "gay". There are many members of the homosexual community who would take a lot of issue at that.

In other news, I think fingerboarding is pretty silly. While it may be a skill in its own right, why not do actual skateboarding (not that I think it's cool, but it's better) or something like penspinning?


----------



## Hakan (Nov 8, 2009)

Are you implying that homosexuality is bad?

Finger boarding doesn't say anything about the individual practicing it, and especially nothing about his or her sexuality.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Nov 8, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> gay != bad
> You just lost the little respect I had for you. Which was like negative. So now you're super-negative.



 you should try fingerboarding its fun 

Oo double negative repect now 

oh wait... (-)(-)=(+) 

positive respect


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah. I never new fingerboards had sexual preferences


----------



## edd5190 (Nov 8, 2009)

So are you asking if fingerboarding makes you look homosexual, or if it makes you look stupid? There's a fine line between the two.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Nov 8, 2009)

lol


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Nov 8, 2009)

edd5190 said:


> So are you asking if fingerboarding makes you look homosexual, or if it makes you look stupid? There's a fine line between the two.



well... thats what some of the people i know call it...

most people think stupid means homo, though...

wierd, eh?


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## dannyz0r (Nov 8, 2009)

CuBeOrDiE said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > gay != bad
> ...



(-)+(-)=-


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 8, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


>



Do I know that person?!?


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Nov 8, 2009)

dannyz0r said:


> CuBeOrDiE said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



I never said plus, did I?


----------



## hawkmp4 (Nov 8, 2009)

qqwref said:


> You should be careful about calling something "gay". There are many members of the homosexual community who would take a lot of issue at that.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Nov 8, 2009)

hawkmp4 said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > You should be careful about calling something "gay". There are many members of the homosexual community who would take a lot of issue at that.



I wasn't calling it gay, I said that SOME PEOPLE call it gay.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 8, 2009)

Uhh, Lol, minigoings, do you?
If so, that'd be kinda funny.

I was just trying to portray the fail with a picture.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 8, 2009)

dannyz0r said:


> CuBeOrDiE said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



(-) x (-) = (+)
(-) + (-) = (-)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 8, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Uhh, Lol, minigoings, do you?
> If so, that'd be kinda funny.
> 
> I was just trying to portray the fail with a picture.



Yea, I think I might. It would help if I knew where the picture came from.


----------



## edd5190 (Nov 8, 2009)

CuBeOrDiE said:


> Oo double negative repect now
> 
> oh wait... (-)(-)=(+)
> 
> positive respect



Actually, he didn't multiply the amount of respect, he subtracted some respect. The amount of respect remains negative.



CuBeOrDiE said:


> lol



Pointless post?



CuBeOrDiE said:


> edd5190 said:
> 
> 
> > So are you asking if fingerboarding makes you look homosexual, or if it makes you look stupid? There's a fine line between the two.
> ...



Oh, I see. The people around you who insult your hobbies do it, so you also think it's okay to --- Wait. YOU. DOUBLE. POSTED. We went over this a while ago, but you know what they say! During the summer, kids lose a LOT of the important stuff they learned. Let's review, shall we?


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Nov 8, 2009)

edd5190 said:


> CuBeOrDiE said:
> 
> 
> > Oo double negative repect now
> ...



why not? a bit of review never hurt. what else did i forget?


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 8, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cubes=Life said:
> 
> 
> > Uhh, Lol, minigoings, do you?
> ...



I got it from 4channnn


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 8, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Cubes=Life said:
> ...



I mean like the user or location.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh, I have no idea.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 8, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Cubes=Life said:
> ...


Troll.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## esquimalt1 (Nov 8, 2009)

He was just wonder if people thought finger-boarding was homosexual. Why's everybody so angry?


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Nov 8, 2009)

esquimalt1 said:


> He was just wonder if people thought finger-boarding was homosexual. Why's everybody so angry?


 Its all just a cover....they don t want any of us to know they have alot of fingerboard stuff


----------



## hawkmp4 (Nov 8, 2009)

CuBeOrDiE said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



By everything you've said, you're implying heavily that you equate gay with stupid. You never specifically said fingerboarding was gay but that's not the issue we're having. Get that clear.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Nov 8, 2009)

FINGER BOARDING IS THE GAYEST OF GAY PEOPLE WHO COME FROM GAYTOWN!

Seriously. People at school try show off their 'Skillz' by just flipping a wooden board around. Not as impressive as solving a Rubiks Cube


----------



## hawkmp4 (Nov 8, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> FINGER BOARDING IS THE GAYEST OF GAY PEOPLE WHO COME FROM GAYTOWN!
> 
> Seriously. People at school try show off their 'Skillz' by just flipping a wooden board around. Not as impressive as solving a Rubiks Cube



*sigh*


----------



## Bryan (Nov 8, 2009)

CuBeOrDiE said:


> most people think stupid means homo, though...



No. Most people think stupid means stupid. _SOME_ people think homo (or gay) means stupid. But don't most kids now days use "ghey" when they mean the stupid version, not the sexual preference version? (Seriously, I'm old and out of the loop. I had to ask a younger coworker what "emo" meant a few years ago).

Why don't you just ask if people support fingerboarding getting married?



RainbowBoy said:


> FINGER BOARDING IS THE GAYEST OF GAY PEOPLE WHO COME FROM GAYTOWN!



Between your username and avatar, you must be the mayor or something


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 8, 2009)

There's so much fail.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 8, 2009)

some people feel gay when they fingerboard. it's the love and passion they have on this skill "toy"


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 8, 2009)

First you finger a skateboard, next you finger a dude.

Yes, it is very gay, and I don't understand why congress hasn't taken action to block it yet to preserve our youth's morals.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 8, 2009)

I like how this thread has been completely hi-jacked/off-topic'ed and no-one has said anything about it. If someone just read the last 3 pages of this they would probably think the title of the thread is "Do you think Gay means Stupid?" Jeez lets try to stay on topic.

I myself think finger-boarding is cooler than real skateboarding.... but that isn't saying much.




Ethan Rosen said:


> First you finger a skateboard, next you finger a dude.
> 
> Yes, it is very gay, and I don't understand why congress hasn't taken action to block it yet to preserve our youth's morals.



Ha


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 8, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> dannyz0r said:
> 
> 
> > CuBeOrDiE said:
> ...



oh sh*t it's soo complicated!! explain it to me at next comp okay??


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Nov 8, 2009)

Bryan said:


> RainbowBoy said:
> 
> 
> > FINGER BOARDING IS THE GAYEST OF GAY PEOPLE WHO COME FROM GAYTOWN!
> ...



That's what I was thinking!!!


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 8, 2009)

I think fingerboarding is not that good.
Describe to me how fingerboarding is homosexual?
I don't get why people refer gay to being stupid?
Anyone who referes to gay as stupid has problems.
(I'm not gay, I just think it's pretty low)


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Nov 8, 2009)

Man, you guys can be so silly.

He asked a legitimate question, and he got 4 pages of stupid replies instead of answers. YES, using "gay" as a negative way to describe something was not good. GET OVER IT. 

Anyway, I used to fingerboard, for a long time too. I was pretty good at it, but I just kind of grew out of it. I still have a whole lot of them lying around, but I never use them anymore.


----------



## Edward (Nov 8, 2009)

The term "Gay" is so overused, why does it even cause an argument anymore. Finger-boarding isnt gay, wether referring to homosexuality or coolness factor.

I used to fingerboard (One vid on my channel). It was one of my funnest hobby's until I started cubing.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 8, 2009)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> Man, you guys can be so silly.
> 
> He asked a legitimate question, and he got 4 pages of stupid replies instead of answers. YES, using "gay" as a negative way to describe something was not good. GET OVER IT.
> 
> Anyway, I used to fingerboard, for a long time too. I was pretty good at it, but I just kind of grew out of it. I still have a whole lot of them lying around, but I never use them anymore.



Well said


----------



## Forte (Nov 8, 2009)

I could never do any board activities. I never got the board to do anything 

Except I like Monopoly. In Pokémon Monopoly, the hotels are Pokémarts


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Nov 8, 2009)

There's nothing wrong with being gay, but I don't personally care for fingerboards


----------



## Rama (Nov 8, 2009)

Ps. Fingerboarding is awesome!


----------



## Erik (Nov 8, 2009)

Fingerboarding suxxxx, it always looks to me as if an infant is having a toy car in his hand, goes back and forth with it and says "BROOM BRMMMMM"; but then done by some teenagers.
But w/e if you wanna do it I wont stop you...


----------



## Muesli (Nov 8, 2009)

Gay=/=bad.

I also don't personally see the point in Finger-boarding. It's not very impressive.


----------



## theretardedcuber (Nov 8, 2009)

fingerboarding gay???? ok... i might find it boring .but people might like it... just like we like cubeing


----------



## LNZ (Nov 8, 2009)

I am not a skateboarder so I've never tried fingerboarding.

In fact actually I can't ride a bicycle even though in 1980 and 1981 my parents really pushed and aided me to learn to do so. But like solving a 3x3 cube, I might return someday to actually do so.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Nov 8, 2009)

I do not really like fingerboarding (never done it though). It looks kinda dumb to me (agree w/ Eriks post). But then again, everything depends on each person. For example, I do not like cupstacking and many people do.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 8, 2009)

People have different experiences and therefore different connotations of words. Why do modern people care so much about being politically correct and non-offensive? The meaning of words change all the time. Why can't the word “gay” change from cheerful to homosexual to stupid?
There is no need to get so defensive and insecure just because of a word. How about we just ban every single word that can be considered insulting?
Fingerboarding is gay:


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 8, 2009)

Forte said:


> I could never do any board activities. I never got the board to do anything
> 
> Except I like Monopoly. In Pokémon Monopoly, the hotels are Pokémarts


Ooh. I still have Pokémon Monopoly and Pokémon Sorry. I should bring to MIT


----------



## hawkmp4 (Nov 8, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> The meaning of words change all the time. Why can't the word “gay” change from cheerful to homosexual to stupid?



Because it hasn't changed meanings- it's taken on another. Now it means (to some people) homosexual AND stupid. Something I find quite offensive.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 8, 2009)

Does this thread remind anyone else about the recent south park episode?
Note: This is completely relevant.
http://www.xepisodes.com/southpark/episodes/1312/The-F-Word.html/The-F-Word.html


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey Fanwuq, and Dae Ja Voo,
You guys are awesome, just wanted to tell you guys that.

Your replies are probably the most coherent and logical. d:
(In my opinion, of course.)


----------



## Owen (Nov 8, 2009)

We all know what they mean. Pretend this is the post.

This is pretty random, but...

do you think that finger boarding is *stupid*?

In case you've lived in your basement for the past few years and don't know what finger boarding is, it's basically skateboarding on miniature skateboards with your fingers.

Anyway, do you? I finger board sometimes, and most people say it's *stupid*. What do you think?



thnx

I personally don't understand finger boarding. When I first heard of it, I thought it was a joke.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2009)

By gay he obviously meant stupid. A lot of people talk about stuff that they don't like by calling it 'gay' including me. I don't like fingerboarding so I'd be like "yeah thats gay" but not cause I actually think its homosexual or has anything to do with sexuality.


----------



## shelley (Nov 8, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> People have different experiences and therefore different connotations of words. Why do modern people care so much about being politically correct and non-offensive? The meaning of words change all the time. Why can't the word “gay” change from cheerful to homosexual to stupid?
> There is no need to get so defensive and insecure just because of a word. How about we just ban every single word that can be considered insulting?



Fanwuq, you're Chinese, right? How would you feel if "Chinese" took on an additional connotation of being stupid? If people started referring to stupid things as "Chinese" and people made fun of you and discriminated against you because you were Chinese and therefore stupid?

There are people who are ACTUALLY gay, and not stupid, and they take offense to people using the word gay as a negative term. There's NOTHING wrong with being gay. THAT's why calling things gay is offensive. Get that through your heads.


----------



## mmMarco17 (Nov 8, 2009)

This is so silly. Gay does not equal stupid does not equal gay. As a matter of fact, I'm extremely unintelligent, but not gay in the slightest (not that there is anything wrong with it). On the other hand, my ex-boyfriend is the smartest man I know, who just happens to be gay. 

You boys and girls are so silly.


----------



## MistArts (Nov 8, 2009)

I think of fingerboarding as another hobby, but there is no relation of it being "gay" or not. You just can't describe it like that.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 8, 2009)

shelley said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > People have different experiences and therefore different connotations of words. Why do modern people care so much about being politically correct and non-offensive? The meaning of words change all the time. Why can't the word “gay” change from cheerful to homosexual to stupid?
> ...



I actually faced such problems when I was young (not necessarily Chinese = stupid, but other insults) and got very upset about it for years. Then I stopped caring and others around me got more mature and stopped such insults.
I know you are right ethically, but this is how I view things at the moment, and my views change often and unexpectedly. 
I am now convinced that people have a natural tendency to pay attention to things that upset them and it is a necessary part of life that I sometimes force myself to ignore. Sometimes you just feel a thrill when you are being insulted and arguing against someone. People like that; that's why lawyers enjoy their jobs so much. I've simply gotten to a point where I'm so busy I don't have the time for it (ok, I'm a hypocrite, I'm debating with you right now). Discrimination is when the intentional insulter is incredibly lame and the insulted is too emotional and full of himself. If a negative term is used without the intention of harm, it is absolutely fine. If the intent was harm, then by laughing back at the insulter and not worrying about it, no harm can be done. If the insulter resorts to violence, run away, if that's not possible, fight back. Simple as that. The cure against discrimination is not understanding or letting people pity and help you out. 
Nobody here is gay, if someone is, that person's got to be pretty wimpy to be offended like that. So there is no need for any argument other than my original point of entertainment. You might not agree, but you know it is true. Welcome to Internet Forums.
So insult me all you like, it will be a pleasure to debate against you.



Edmund said:


> By gay he obviously meant stupid. A lot of people talk about stuff that they don't like by calling it 'gay' including me. I don't like fingerboarding so I'd be like "yeah thats gay" but not cause I actually think its homosexual or has anything to do with sexuality.


Exactly. Oh, I actually don't use the word "gay" at all for any of its definitions. There are more accurate synonyms. In the case of fingerboarding, I would have called it pointless, boring, or trivial.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2009)

shelley said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > By gay he obviously meant stupid. A lot of people talk about stuff that they don't like by calling it 'gay' including me. I don't like fingerboarding so I'd be like "yeah thats gay" but not cause I actually think its homosexual or has anything to do with sexuality.
> ...



I try to avoid using it as well but once you've been around it so much it slips.


----------



## shelley (Nov 8, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Discrimination is when the intentional insulter is incredibly lame and the insulted is too emotional and full of himself.



And you are ignorant. You think all those historical struggles against discrimination and fights for equal rights are just about people being "lame" and "emotional"?

How are you so certain that no one here is gay and nobody will take offense to it? This isn't just on here either. If we encourage the use of "gay" as a derogatory term here it encourages the use elsewhere, where people are sensitive to it and will get offended. Is it so much to ask for people to have some respect for others?


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 8, 2009)

shelley said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Discrimination is when the intentional insulter is incredibly lame and the insulted is too emotional and full of himself.
> ...



I would have agreed with you sometime ago. Now, I don't even disagree with you; I just don't care. In a sense, I'm numbing myself of human feelings and becoming more ignorant. It's an interesting experience, but I hope it doesn't last too long.

People are too selfish and sensitive. When you are insulted, you sense something harmful and try to protect yourself. You have to understand that people who insult others using stereotypes aren't necessarily bad people either. Some people do things with people of the same sex for fun, some people hate and harm others for fun. Either way, it can be argued that they can't help themselves.
People are inherently selfish and want what's best for themselves, whether it is for a tangible benefit or simply psychological peace. What they do sometimes disgust others. Thus, the line between gays and those who discriminate against them is very thin. They are just people. The mind can toughen up far more easily than the body. Being insulted a necessary experience that toughen up the human mind. People who suffered discrimination certainly did not enjoy it, but they are stronger after these experiences. I'm fully prepared for a life of suffering; I think it would be interesting. I understand others might not appreciate it and should not have to experience it. In elementary school, I used to be bullied and a wise teacher told me, “Life is unfair, deal with it.” That is true.
Fairness is largely subjective and depends on your perspective.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Nov 8, 2009)

Gah... are you guys still going on about this?!

This has to be the silliest freaking discussion I've ever seen on this forum. 

Nonsense like this makes this forum an unpleasant place to visit.



Cubes=Life said:


> Hey Fanwuq, and Dae Ja Voo,
> You guys are awesome, just wanted to tell you guys that.
> 
> Your replies are probably the most coherent and logical. d:
> (In my opinion, of course.)



LOL. Thanks man


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 8, 2009)

Since no one else seems to get exactly why the term gay, and stupid are paired today, allow me to explain.

First off by letting me say that homosexual and gay are two totally different words in my vocabulary. When I say homosexual, it means a man and a man, when I say gay, picture the most cliche gay person you've ever seen in your life. 

Now, the reason i link flamboyant homosexuality with the word stupid, or whatever other word you assume I'm intending to say, is not because I'm a homophobe, but because I strongly believe that those who act in accordance with every single little cliche associated with gays, are completely fake, and have adopted those personalities as means of finding a place to fit in. I don't care if you like boys, really, but don't tell me that you were born with a thirst for abercrombie, and a lisp. 

In conclusion, gay=stupid. Rebuttal anyone?


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 8, 2009)

^Yes. People aren't separating the words homosexuals with 'flamboyant homosexuals', to most they are the same thing because people don't analyze stuff like that when they call something 'gay'.
Also, why is that right after you say homosexual and gay are two different words to you, you go on to use homosexuality in throughout the paragraph and then end in 'gay=stupid'??? Maybe you're not wrong there and just made an error, maybe not.
And some people may grow up from an early age liking abercrombie, who knows? Idk about the lisp. 

@fanwuq: Gay isn't going homosexual to stupid, it's mixing both, which is why people are so offended by it. It's 'officially' recognized as homosexual as far as I've heard it, but often used (amongst teens) as both homosexual and bad/stupid/dumb/wrong/etc.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Nov 8, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> (snip)
> 
> In conclusion, gay=stupid. Rebuttal anyone?



Yeah. 
To everyone who thinks that using gay as a synonym for stupid is okay, please...
Go through what I've gone through as a bisexual male. Go through high school openly. See the writings on the wall (literally) and hear the things people say. Get jumped because another (straight) guy thought you were checking him out. Get a knife pulled on you because someone doesn't want to be punished by God for allowing you to live. Listen to someone tell you you're not human and you don't deserve life when come out to them.
Do all of that, please, and then I think you'll understand why it bothers me when gay is equated with stupid. It's not a matter of getting used to it.
I'm going to use language that you may not want to see on the forums, but I think it's important to this argument so I'll put it in a spoiler.


Spoiler



Tell me, do people get used to being called nigger? Chink? Wetback? No matter my intention, is it okay for me to call someone or something a nigger or nigger-like? Or how about a cunt? Are these words alright to say, do people of the affected races or gender need to just get used to it? 
If your answer is yes, well, you're not someone I want to talk to. So it ends there. If it is no, then why is 'gay' or, related, 'retarded' okay? There's no difference between the terms.


In short- using 'gay' for 'stupid' comes from either ignorance or bigotry. The former can be changed, the latter really can't. If it's ignorance I hope this changed your mind. If it's bigotry, I'd frankly prefer not to see you on these forums. That's the truth, take it as you may.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 9, 2009)

EDIT: Not directed at anyone specifically, but rather this thread as a whole.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Nov 9, 2009)

Can we close/delete this thread, please?


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 9, 2009)

hawkmp4 said:


> Can we close/delete this thread, please?



Seconded.

Mayhaps even the marijuana thread too? 
Arguing over trivial stuff is bad. D:
Cube topics are so much more pleasant after all.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Nov 9, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > Can we close/delete this thread, please?
> ...



Yeah, see, you're REALLY not helping.
Maybe it's trivial to YOU. Please- shut up.


----------

